# Eiki Helgason pants in no correct way



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

The movie is awesome ... Does anyone know what kind of pants Eiki Helgason shreds in I couldnt tell.


thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

no one knows ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

looks like he wears a bright cyan blue pair and the other pair is brow, yellowish... which of the 2?
I checked Rome's site... does not look like they are Rome...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

he is sponsored by oakley outerwear. look on their site.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

hey dude.. it just so happens that I know what pants he rides. 


He wears Oakley pants but he fixes them by cutting them in the middle of the leg and sews them to make them tighter aroung the knees (bootcut)


----------

